# Pretty yarn shop in delray



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Am vacationing in delray, fl. And visiter a pretty yarn shop in the delray market place on atlantic blvd, the personnel are so nice and helpful. They have a site on the web. Now off to see another one, Stitches on atlantic blvd close to the beach area! Am also going to visit Hobby Lobby, in quebec, haven't seem any yet. The hobby lobby is in deerfield, fl next to Target, î am told.

Any kpers in delray!?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention the shop name...the knitters nook.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I spend winters across the state in N. Ft. Myers but my brother lives in Delray Beach. Usually they come visit us but if we get over there I'll check it out. What is the name? I'll check out the web site. 
Hope you're enjoying your visit. Not as warm as it has been but still nice, especially compared to up north.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Is this in Delray Beach, FL?


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

ImagineKnit in Lake Worth is a fabulous store. Lots of gorgeous yarns, and they give instructions.


----------



## Bearlady56 (Aug 21, 2011)

the best lys is in fort laudedale- Yarns and arts!! It is off Oakland and A1A


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

knittersnookflorida.com
Great Shop, I agree.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

No, not me, but my mom lives in Boynton Beach near Atlantic and we visit once or twice a year. I'll be sure to check them out next visit.


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

I just came home from Delray Beach, where I vacation every winter. I always make a point of visiting Knitter's Nook. They have a good selection of yarns and a friendly, knowledgeable staff. Stitches by the Sea is smaller, and caters to the needlepoint crowd, but does have some yarn. I bought a purse frame there and am going to felt a purse and put it on the frame. I also found some nice yarn at the Tuesday Morning, which is on Congress south of Linton. Happy shopping!


----------



## ChrisCre8s (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh wow, all of u are talking about my area! Knitters Knook is a great yarn store! Just Imagine It is very nice too,with different stock. Raging Wool is a great store,too. It's in Weston,about an hour from me.


----------

